# 280lbs of fun



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys I know it aint a pen but it is cool,took a few months to build, it's a 280lb black powder cannon,  5 feet long and shoots golf balls, here is a you tube link to 3 videos, dont forget to turn up the volume :cat: hope U like it>>>>>>>>>GEBC

http://www.youtube.com/user/DelawareHunter19977?feature=watch


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 15, 2011)

cool


----------



## thewishman (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been thinking about your more unusual pens in the last week. Wondering what crazy things you may have thought up.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 15, 2011)

Jimmy That is Too Freaking Cool.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet baby jesus. That. Is. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 15, 2011)

That would clear the trash out of my neighborhood.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome back cat!!  Too cool


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 15, 2011)

Jim all I have to say is you would be a blast at parties.  Too cool!


----------



## tim self (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, how far does this thing "drive" off the tee?  Way cool.


----------



## paintspill (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome. i want one


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 15, 2011)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 15, 2011)

very cool.... at least one case of good luck from a black cat crossing our path!


----------



## hewunch (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey, great to see you back! And very cool cannon!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 16, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad to see you back Jim. That think is wicked crazy!!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys its GOOD to be back, Thanks for all the kind words, I got a bigger one on the lathe right now, the new one shoots 3" cans (green beans, corn, etc) filled with concrete. The CHUNK of steel for the barrel was so big and heavy I was almost afraid to turn the lathe on, didn't want to get hit in the head with a massive piece of steel   Anyways I turned it on and to my surprise I survived .  I will post it when its complete. >>>>>>>GEBC


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 16, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Glad to see you back Jim. That think is wicked crazy!!


 
Ernie you crazy nut, you don't need any ideas.  From what I hear riding with you from Louisville to Indy is more scary than anything Jim could come up with.


----------

